
SHOW HN: Ideapo – A personal assistant for your ideas - davidoj
https://ideapo.xyz/
======
davidoj
Hey y'all!

Ideapo is a personal assistant that stores and reminds you of your ideas. Once
the idea is sent to us, the assistant will gather thoughts and opinions from
those in the Ideapo community. Later we'll remind you about the idea. And if
you want, you can find out what others think about it too.

Why do we do this you? Because your ideas matter. Life gets busy. Too often we
forget about our ideas and never share them with others. So before you "Kobe!"
that idea into your mental trashcan, give us a shot with it. You never know.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Right now you can access and use the
assistant on our Discord Channel. And if you want to see how it works for
yourself, right now. Just shoot us an idea in the comments.

Stay winning, David

